# Prime Rib-Eye Cap Steaks



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2016)

Our favorite steak that we usually eat is boneless rib-eye, my husband will either BBQ them over charcoal or fry them in a pan on the stove.  We bought some Prime Rib-Eye Cap Steaks from Costco not that long ago and have made them twice already.....soooo good! 
Today my husband is going to BBQ a couple of them again for us, we'll be eating fresh cauliflower steamed for a side dish, washed down with a freezer chilled Fosters beer.  :cheers:  These steaks are pricey, but have become our new favorite.  Has anyone here ever made these at home?

Anyone cooking a special meal for Father's Day today?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes, ours too, have become too expensive though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

Even though I am mostly vegetarian I have had some rib steaks a few times in the past few mos.  I broil them in my stove.  They are very good and my dog loves them!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 20, 2016)

Rib eye is also my favourite steak.  It is a tad expensive, although I expect it is still cheaper in the US.  However, I hope you get a different Fosters  in the USA - I wouldn't insult  food with the stuff sold in the UK.  A glass or two of a decent red wine -  that's more like it.


----------



## IKE (Jun 20, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Our favorite steak that we usually eat is boneless rib-eye, my husband will either BBQ them over charcoal or fry them in a pan on the stove.  We bought some Prime Rib-Eye Cap Steaks from Costco not that long ago and have made them twice already.....soooo good!
> Today my husband is going to BBQ a couple of them again for us, we'll be eating fresh cauliflower steamed for a side dish, washed down with a freezer chilled Fosters beer.  :cheers:  These steaks are pricey, but have become our new favorite.  Has anyone here ever made these at home?
> 
> Anyone cooking a special meal for Father's Day today?
> ...



We've never tried that cut but may.......always liked t-bones or a porter house.

I can't believe you made dad slave over a hot grill on Fathers Day......shame on you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2016)

IKE said:


> I can't believe you made dad slave over a hot grill on Fathers Day......shame on you.



Well Ike, he's not a dad and we would have enjoyed those steak Sunday whether it was a holiday or not.  He was very willing and looked forward to making them...no slaving away here.   Any day's a holiday when you're retired and want to chow down on some good eats!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 21, 2016)

I've been saving up for a nice big can of Spam!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2016)

:lol: How about a nice Kalua Pig plate, was my favorite dish in Hawaii! :yes:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2016)

Boneless rib eyes are my favorite. I'm going to look or the  'caps'  next shopping trip.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I also enjoy a nice medium-rare cooked rib eye.


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

Rib-eye is by far the best choice, there is no waste an the flavor is just so good. I do mine on the grill always,rain or shine. usually medium rare. 
With fresh veggies from my garden for a side dish an garlic bread...


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 26, 2016)

Ribeye is the best. But is so ridiculously expensive in the UK!


----------

